# spurs vs kings



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

has to be a preview of the conferance finals.kings obviously arent as good without webber and spurs do miss robinson although c-webb is a bigger factor in this match-up.no matter who wins i have one question.is the nba at all embarassed at the total incompetance of the officials in this league?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> is the nba at all embarassed at the total incompetance of the officials in this league?


Whenever I talk about the refs, you yell at me.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

SA not playing good basketball. They look tired.


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

That's what 8 straight road games does to a team. Plus, Sac-town is a monster at home.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Please, post game threads in the team forums.

[Moved by JGKoblenz]*


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Ginobili looks real good*

Gino might be starting soon, of course Duncan is unstopable.

Bibby is such a ball hog, how many touches did Peja get in the 4th?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

hey moderator,arguably biggest game of the year in the nba and you have to move the thread from the nba board?be serious.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

That was one of those games that makes me want to never watch the NBA again. I've never seen a home team screwed so badly by the officials (it happens rather often to away teams, which I can understand but not condone). 28 to 15 foul margin in favor of SA. 33 to 16 FT margin in favor of SA. I lost count of the number of clean strips called fouls (there had to be at least 4). And what was up with Manu Ginobili getting MJ-type treatment on the ROAD? (those two offensive foul calls in the 1st half were just ridiculous). One of the rare games you'll see where 1 team (Sacramento) makes more total shots, and outshoots the other percentage-wise from the field, from 3, and from the foul line - and loses.

Here's the AP wire on this game at halftime:

_
BC-BKN—Kings-Adelman Ejected,0177
Adelman tossed from turbulent Spurs-Kings game

By The Associated Press
SACRAMENTO, Calif. — Coach Rick Adelman was ejected from the Sacramento Kings’ game against the San Antonio Spurs on Sunday for protesting a non-call at the halftime buzzer.

Bobby Jackson got a rebound in the closing seconds and fell to the ground as San Antonio’s Stephen Jackson attempted to take the ball away. Adelman got his first technical from referee Steve Javie as Adelman walked toward midcourt to protest the call, and Javie ejected Adelman after the coach had stopped arguing.

Adelman’s odd ejection capped a series of baffling calls by the officiating crew of Javie, Tim Donaghy and Scott Wall. Donaghy gave technical fouls to Sacramento’s Vlade Divac and Mike Bibby for arguing calls, while Doug Christie was called for two questionable offensive fouls.

San Antonio was called for two fouls in the first 19 minutes of the game, and received just six fouls in the entire first half. The Arco Arena crowd booed the officiating crew off the floor. 
_


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

good call,the refs in this league are terrible,i dont know what the problem is.i thought at one time steve javie was one of the better one's but not today,thats for sure.having said all that the kings arent at 100%,bobby jackson is just coming back and bibby still isnt 100% back.true the spurs are without robinson but his impact isnt close to that of the kings without webber.it really ticks me off to see webber laughing and joking on the sideline while the team is working its tail off on the court.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

the Spurs are playing well and the Kings don't have Webber...that is the game i saw


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> the Spurs are playing well and the Kings don't have Webber...that is the game i saw


thats an oversimplification, the kings werent getting any calls for the better part of the game,not at the end though.give the spurs credit,they are better this year with jackson and ginobili in there over steve smith.bottom line for the kings you arent going to win it all if you have to have keon clark on the court for major minutes in a game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: spurs vs kings*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Whenever I talk about the refs, you yell at me.


refresh my memory


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> thats an oversimplification, the kings werent getting any calls for the better part of the game,not at the end though.give the spurs credit,they are better this year with jackson and ginobili in there over steve smith.bottom line for the kings you arent going to win it all if you have to have keon clark on the court for major minutes in a game.



its not an oversimplifications to say that the Spurs won fair and square


----------



## Miscellaneous J (Sep 10, 2002)

We all know the officials make mistakes all the time, and that their favoritism often shows, but what baffles me is that this kind of hosejob happens to the Kings so often.

I watch about 200 games a year, and the officiating in most of them is crappy and full of obvious errors, but it's seldom one-sided in favor of a team—usually it just favors more famous players. However, when it is one-sided against a whole team, it's almost always against the Kings.

I don't get it. Some would say it's because they complain so much. But they complain so much because they so often get royally screwed. Chicken-or-egg deal there.

In the first half, this game was en route to becoming the usual Kings-by-30 blowout that you see when they play against good teams (that aren't the Lakers). Then, suddenly, a huge number of utterly, obviously bogus calls went against them, and it totally wrecked their rhythm and concentration.

The Spurs played fairly well—Duncan, Rose, and Manu were really good—but not even close to well enough to beat the Kings today. But, they didn't have to play that well, so they didn't bother, and the second half was sloppy and slow.

Two of the best basketball teams on earth played, and it was no fun to watch. Thank you, Steve Javie.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i think it is fans taking the personality of some complaining players


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> its not an oversimplifications to say that the Spurs won fair and square


what does fair and square mean?if you watched the game it is obvious the calls were tilted in favor of the spurs.like the kings didnt get screwed in the sixth game last year against the lakers?it does happen.


----------



## Miscellaneous J (Sep 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i think it is fans taking the personality of some complaining players


I see that happen a lot, too—especially among Kings and Lakers fans lately—but, just so you know, I'm not a Kings fan, just a disgruntled NBA fan. I like how the Kings and Spurs both play, and I don't care who wins a game, so long as the outcome's not unduly influenced by the errors of non-players. Today, the game might as well have not been played; it wasn't in the Spurs' and Kings' hands anyway.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i think it is fans taking the personality of some complaining players


While it's true that fans of a particular team are hardly objective (and you can't expect anything else), AP articles are from a neutral, impartial source. There's a reason why I posted the halftime AP article after my initial rant on the game - by itself, my rant has no weight, but with the AP article as supporting evidence it has validity.

Here's an exerpt from the AP article on the game as a whole:

_
Adelman's odd ejection capped a series of baffling calls by the officiating crew of Javie, Tim Donaghy and Scott Wall. Donaghy also gave technical fouls to Divac and Bibby for arguing calls, while Sacramento was called for 28 fouls to San Antonio's 15.

San Antonio was 27-of-33 from the free throw line -- Parker missed two with seven-tenths of a second left -- while Sacramento went 16-for-16.

*Aside from the officiating*, the game was evenhanded. 
_


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> its not an oversimplifications to say that the Spurs won fair and square



And it is also not an oversimplication to say that the Spurs' victory was help in large part by some the questionable calls made by the refs.


----------

